# Brand New '06 GTO's for $25.5



## 4wheelin (Apr 15, 2006)

Just found some new cars at great prices. They are all 6 speeds w/17in wheels. They are located at a Pontiac Dealer in Abilene Tx. 

The number is 866-695-8885. Talk to Jakob Jeter...he is over internet sales.

I talked to him today and he has about 5 left. Brazen Orange and Black.

Good Luck!


----------



## brazenorangegto (Sep 11, 2006)

4wheelin said:


> Just found some new cars at great prices. They are all 6 speeds w/17in wheels. They are located at a Pontiac Dealer in Abilene Tx.
> 
> The number is 866-695-8885. Talk to Jakob Jeter...he is over internet sales.
> 
> ...



People are selling used ones for this how can the dealership take such a loss. Maybe its a gimmick to get you in the door. Around this part of the world( NC, SC, GA, TN ) you'll be lucky to get them to $29000.


----------



## 4wheelin (Apr 15, 2006)

Check out E-Bay item #290045920636. In the listing it says they have 7others available and they are at the same price.

When I talked to Jakob today he told me they had bought out the dealership and were selling off the inventory of GTO's.


----------



## brazenorangegto (Sep 11, 2006)

For this costs I would drive to Texas. I've been looking for a second one but I will not paythe price dealers are assking around here. If they have a Brazen Orange 6 speed I will definitely have to take a trip, my BOM is an A4


----------



## 4wheelin (Apr 15, 2006)

They had one at 6pm today! It should still be there in the am.


----------



## TrueRedGoat (Oct 19, 2006)

I picked one up from Jakob today.


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

And your otd price was?


----------



## TrueRedGoat (Oct 19, 2006)

I traded another vehicle so I was OTD for less than 25k.


----------



## 05gtojohn (Nov 2, 2006)

my 05' w/ 3600 mi advertised for $23,995!! Long Island NY... I could not pass that up!! picked it up this past Fri Night..arty:


----------



## 06SoonerGTO (Aug 29, 2006)

Got my 06 w/ 3200 mi for $24.5 two months ago...


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

I wish I had waited, I overpaid for an 04


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

I wish I could convince my wife to trade her Chrysler in on one. A his and hers would look great in the garage.


----------

